# Filtro paso banda para frecuencias sonoras al oido humano



## Jackerst (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola a todos,
Para empezar, creo que este post va aquí (si me confundo, lo siento).

Estoy haciendo un curso de electrónica y acabo de ver los filtros. Se me ocurrió una práctica voluntaria y he diseñado un filtro paso banda que solo deja pasar las frecuencias que puede oír el oído humano (de 20 Hz a 20KHz más o menos).

El diseño es:


No se ve bien, pero lo explico:
-El "pinlabel" de la izquierda es la entrada de las señales (IN).
-La resistencia "R1" tiene como valor 314 ohm.
-La bobina "L1" tiene como valor 2,5 mH.
-El condensador "C1" tiene como valor 100 nF.
-El "pinlabel" de la derecha es la salida de las señales(OUT).

Los datos técnicos:
-Frecuencia de corte superior (Fcs): 20KHz (20.000 Hz)
-Frecuencia de corte inferior (Fci): 20Hz
-Frecuencia de resonancia (Fr): 10K10Hz (10.010 Hz)
-Resonancia inductiva de la bobina "L1" (Xl): 157 ohm
-Calidad del circuito (Q): 0,5
-Ancho de banda (Ab): 19K980Hz (19.980 Hz)

¿Funcionará?

Pd.: Me da igual si su uso es mínimo, tan solo me gustaría saber si funcionaría.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2010)

Jackerst dijo:


> ¿Funcionará?
> Pd.: Me da igual si su uso es mínimo, tan solo me gustaría saber si funcionaría.



  
Y por que no lo simulás para ver si cumple las especificaciones?...o mejor armalo y medilo con instrumentos...


----------



## Jackerst (Ago 19, 2010)

Me gusta simular antes de montar, pero no me sé ningún simulador bueno para Linux.
¿Tú sabes alguno?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2010)

En el foro de Software de Simulación recuerdo haber visto dos o tres soft para Linux, algunos de ellos comentados. Buscalos ahí...


----------



## Jackerst (Sep 2, 2010)

ok, gracias
siento no haberte agradecido antes, pero estaba de vacaciones y no tenía acceso a inet
gracias otra vez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

En telefonía se utiliza un filtro *psophometric* que permite el paso de frecuencias correspondientes a la voz y ayuda a eliminar ruidos. Tengo uno para 48 Vdc 40 Amp.  tirado por ahí.


Saludos !


----------



## Jackerst (Sep 2, 2010)

gracias dosmetros,
ahora me pongo a buscar sobre este filtro


----------

